# Movies you just hate



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

What are a few movies you just cannot stand.

I had the misfortune of viewing a film called Infection its just horrible.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

There was another thread for bad movies, but I will treat this one as though it means something different. Not every movie I hate is of poor quality. Some just give me panic attacks, or have messages I disagree with. I'll list the non-bad, artistically executed movies I hate in this thread and will use the other for movies that have little artistic value. American Psycho, Heaven and Earth, The Last Supper, American History X, Saving Private Ryan, Galaxy of Terror, that Harry Potter movie with the evil teacher, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest, Like Water For Chocolate, Full Metal Jacket, Judge Dredd, any hentai movie involving rape, any movie in the torture horror genre. There are plenty of others I can't think of right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Confessions of a Shopaholic is the worst books to movie ever made.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I am Legend. Was watching it with a group of friends some months ago. All I could think was "Oh god make it stop."


----------



## Deadhorace (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Hard Candy is one of the worst movies I've ever watched


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

snail said:


> ... One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest, Like Water For Chocolate, Full Metal Jacket, ..]


I hated One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Next and Full Metal Jacket, too. 

The Godfather. Ugh. Sooo boring. 

Citizen Kane. I couldn't get all the way to the end. Kept falling asleep.

Raging Bull. Gross.

Donnie Darko. 

I could probably come up with an endless list, but that's a sample.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

_Confessions of a Shopaholic _ was the worst book, let alone movie.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

_Knowing _was so bad I cried.

Anything with John Cena.

Prom Night, I literally watch the first 15 mins and turned it off.

Dane Cook movies.


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Almost anything with Jason Statham in it, especially the Transporter movies.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

How could you hate full metal jacket when there is such a strong message behind it. :sad:

Transformers, pretty much.


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

The Mist.
Changeling.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

-Most Hollywood Movies (in general)
-Most Teen Movies
-Most Testosterone-filled Action Movies
-Lame Ultra-lowbrow Comedies (i.e. Paul Blart: Mall Cop)
-Judd Apatow. Can't stand the smug hipness of his movies, and most of his fans
-Almost all modern horror movies
-Psuedo-indie movies like Juno, Garden State and Ghost World. Ooh look at me, I'm so quirky and ironic and I'm just like every other hip college student, even though I think I'm different.
-Martin Lawrence. That guy set black people back 50 years. 

If it doesn't fit into one of these categories, I will most likely see it.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Kokos said:


> How could you hate full metal jacket when there is such a strong message behind it. :sad:


Yeah. It's such a great movie, how could someone hate it? 

It's like when people hate a character who is a complete bastard. Everyone hates him because he's a bastard. If you hate a character like that, it means the character is *great*, not bad. You're supposed to hate him - that's how the story wants you to see him. It's the same thing with whole movies. If someone hates Full Metal Jacket because of the scenes of dehumanizing military training and the brutality of war, that means the movie is great. You're supposed to hate those scenes, that's what the movie is trying to convey to you.

EDIT:

Though I seem to have answered my own question now... People hate movies and characters like that because they weren't looking for hate in a movie or story. It's still very subjective and unfair to the creators of a brilliant story... And in the case of movies like Full Metal Jacket, it causes us to turn a blind eye to the problem in the world that the movie was trying to make us see and think about.

To each his own, I suppose... again.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Stars said:


> -Most Hollywood Movies (in general)
> -Most Teen Movies
> -Most Testosterone-filled Action Movies
> -Lame Ultra-lowbrow Comedies (i.e. Paul Blart: Mall Cop)
> ...


I have to ask since you seem to hate every movie ever made; what movies do you like?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Anything with Mike Myers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

chris tucker movies

anything more alizee?


----------



## Praesul (Jan 25, 2009)

The Dark Knight.

No, I'm not kidding either.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Tits McFarlane said:


> I have to ask since you seem to hate every movie ever made; what movies do you like?


The one you made with your mom. OHHHHH!

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Stars said:


> The one you made with your mom. OHHHHH!
> 
> Couldn't resist.


Fantastic. How original. Now can you answer the question please?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

thewindlistens said:


> Yeah. It's such a great movie, how could someone hate it?
> 
> It's like when people hate a character who is a complete bastard. Everyone hates him because he's a bastard. If you hate a character like that, it means the character is *great*, not bad. You're supposed to hate him - that's how the story wants you to see him. It's the same thing with whole movies. If someone hates Full Metal Jacket because of the scenes of dehumanizing military training and the brutality of war, that means the movie is great. You're supposed to hate those scenes, that's what the movie is trying to convey to you.
> 
> ...


 That's why I said what I did before listing the movies. Some of the movies I hate are artistic masterpieces that just happen to give me panic attacks because there is a character who, while portrayed magnificently, is not the kind of person I want to be reminded exists. For example, I think "Like Water for Chocolate" is brilliant, romantic and deeply moving, but I can't watch it because the mother is too horrible, and makes me feel enraged/anxious. There's another thread for movies that are actually just low quality, but this one is for movies we personally hate to watch, regardless of quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

WordNerd said:


> Memento. I despised this movie.


Really? Care to elaborate?
I thought that was movie was a-m-a-zing, I mean just wow-ed me away.


----------



## WordNerd (Sep 23, 2009)

Harley said:


> Really? Care to elaborate?
> I thought that was movie was a-m-a-zing, I mean just wow-ed me away.


Well, I have to say that I did like the idea behind the story. I think that if the movie had been made a different way I would have really enjoyed it. So, I guess my problem lies with the presentation and direction. I hated the reverse chronological sequences....hated them! The switch from black and white to color also irritated me. I do understand that this style was chosen to compliment the story and represent his memory loss, but it just wasn't for me. All in all it left me feeling like I needed a shower and wishing I had that time back. Just not my thing!


----------



## Aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I hate any movie depicting rice burners outdoing muscle cars. Most of the Fast and Furious movies did that and it infuriated me. Before ANYONE tries to debate me on this, go research and study the history and specs of both types of vehicles. 

Also, I hate any movie that is confusing and doesnt have to be. Movies that have flashbacks without telling the audience, "Hey, here is a flashback."


----------



## shygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

XMEN Origins with Wolverine (I almost called him Wolf Man, haha) sucked. It didn't just suck but I really just hated the movie.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Why did you hate Wolverine? I liked it more than the other X-Men because the plot made sense and the characters were...not as retarded...to put it mildly...as the ones in the other movies. I wouldn't say it was great, just ok. I probably wouldnt watch it again but I didnt hate it.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Very Annie Mary - terrible comedy/drama thing. I couldn't tell if the main character was supposed to be actually retarded (but smart for a retard) or just a very very stupid person, but with no actual diagnosable mental impairment. You were supposed to be sympathetic toward her, but she was just irritating, as was every other character in the film. One of those films that substitutes quirk for character development.

Attack of the Clones - I'm not a Star Wars fan at all. I didn't love the original trilogy, they were alright I guess, Empire Strikes Back was good. Episode 1 and 3 were watchable diversions. But Attack of the Clones hurt my soul. Bad acting, bad CGI, boring plot, bad writing, and stupid flipping Yoda. It's like George Lucas made a determined effort to play to the weaknesses of his series.

Order of the Phoenix - This was the weakest book to me, and the one most subject to judicious pruning. But apart from visually it was a fail. Umbridge was well cast, but used badly; they completely misunderstood where her power was.

I'm sure I'll think of more...


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Maid in Manhattan
Mona Lisa Smile

Probably my least favorite movies of all time.

Oh and I cannot forget 

The DaVinci Code is without a doubt the WORST movie I have EVER seen. I hated it more than I have hated any other movie in my entire lifetime.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

The worst movie I've ever seen is probably hands down "Lake Dead". It made me burst into tears, and then got me very depressed. I remember staying up all night in shock. It's the only movie I've ever turned off because I just couldn't stand watching it. And I sat through House of 1000 Corpses, The Bratz Movie, ALL of the Bring it On movies... 

But it was hideous! One scene was a girl who got a pickaxe through her skull. She was still just alive, and the pickaxe stuck her to the tree she had been standing against. The murderer then ripped off her clothes and raped her as she died.

Hideous. Not funny. Not scary. Just fucking wrong.



Ninja Nem said:


> Confessions of a Shopaholic is the worst books to movie ever made.


I watched that movie the other day. I got a terrible tension headache and went to bed afterwards because I hated it so much....haha



thewindlistens said:


> I am Legend. Was watching it with a group of friends some months ago. All I could think was "Oh god make it stop."


Oh my God!!!! This has to be one of my most hated movies ever. I watched it, and I walked out and...I ust wanted to friggin die O_O It was horrible. It was stupid. The ending sucked. And the dog died. Dude. No.



alizée le fluff said:


> Anything with Mike Myers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Especially if it was him in Cat in The Hat. That movie was just...... Well, the Cat was a friggin moron. I hated it so much. 

Finally, Twilight. Well, New Moon was 1000 times worse. I walked out with a huge tension headache and was moderately angry for the rest of the day. 


Basically, I am very bothered by movies that involve the main character lying and getting into trouble for it. It makes me very anxious and distressed, and I just feel guilty and angry watching it. I also get annoyed at really shallow movies in which really shallow people get ahead in the world by being shallow. lol.

Oh, and horror movies that go over the top *coughlakedead*


----------



## Hood42 (May 15, 2010)

Film I hate the most? Has to be Top Gun. The very worst of all things Hollywoodl rolled into one. Infact you can chuck all those Fast n Furious flicks in too. I like to watch films that make me_ think._ Not to think - why have I paid money to watch this:wink:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Junior (worst. movie. ever - I mean, come on, Schwarzenegger pregnant?!?), Twins, The Fifth Element ... that's all for now. I have a mental list and it seems to have gone missing.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kevin Costner's The Postman. What a piece of crap. 
Actually, maybe I like it? After all I laughed all the way through...


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Sometimes films are so bad they become unintentionally awesome. Like Lady in the Water.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I try to forget the terrible ones.
Waterworld, probably.


----------



## Belka (May 15, 2010)

A short while ago ago my sister forced me to watch How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days with her. It was so bad I wanted to leave 10 minutes in. But my sister is stubborn, and made me sit. Horrible.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Geodude said:


> Sometimes films are so bad they become unintentionally awesome. Like Lady in the Water.












The bark-monkeys were kinda cool, too.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

*Any horror movies (they give me nightmares even when they look fake, because my mind will come up with some worse concoction for my dreams).
*Most war movies espec. Saving Private Ryan
*Born on the fourth July - boring!
*Brokeback Mountain 
Bridges of maddision county - boring!
Steel Magnolias - boring!

oh and movies that are about children being abused/ killed or abducted really disturb me too (more so now that I am a mum). I cry my eyes out because I can imagine how I would feel if it was one of mine.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

shygirl said:


> XMEN Origins with Wolverine (I almost called him Wolf Man, haha) sucked. It didn't just suck but I really just hated the movie.


wash your mouth out! lol. 
I love all of the Xmen movies. And if you aren't into the story line you can always oggle Hugh Jackman mm mm.


----------

